# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Ray's BBQ

## s00nr1

Ray's BBQ will be opening a second location in late June -- this one in Moore at SW4th/134th and Santa Fe.  Fantastic news for the Moore BBQ scene as Van's has been a huge disappointment and the Norman Ray's location has been fantastic on every occasion we've been.

----------


## Colbafone

This is awesome! Mr. Ray's Norman location is awesome. I talked to him several times during the Lindsey St. construction about how his place was going, and he made it out alive and kicking. And now expanding! Great news!

----------


## Bobby821

Does anyone know where this location will be at 4th and Santa Fe in Moore? Will it be new construction or going in the existing strip mall there on the SE Corner?

----------


## s00nr1

Next door to the donut store in the strip mall directly south of the new Mercy location. 

33026105_10213840658624761_1851652180461748224_o.jpg

----------


## u50254082

What's wrong with Van's?

But it'll be nice to have another BBQ spot. If we could only get Swadley's.

----------


## s00nr1

> What's wrong with Van's?
> 
> But it'll be nice to have another BBQ spot. If we could only get Swadley's.


The Moore Van's location has been consistently awful. It's unfortunate because we enjoyed the original Norman location.

----------


## Bobby821

Does anyone know if Ray's uses actual pits with wood fires in them like Swaddley's uses or is it an electric smoker like Van's uses which is not very tasty at all.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Does anyone know if Ray's uses actual pits with wood fires in them like Swaddley's uses or is it an electric smoker like Van's uses which is not very tasty at all.


They use wood smokers.

----------


## Bobby821

> They use wood smokers.


Cool, will have to give them a try then.

----------


## SoonerVIC

What is the projected opening date for Ray's?

----------


## SOONER8693

> The Moore Van's location has been consistently awful. It's unfortunate because we enjoyed the original Norman location.


AWFUL is being generous for the Moore Van's location.

----------


## s00nr1

Finally announced on their FB page last week.

I had been hearing Aug 20 as a targeted open date but have not had that confirmed.

----------


## Easy180

> AWFUL is being generous for the Moore Van's location.


We were one and done after going a couple years ago. We normally hit up Earl’s since it is close to home but I will admit that’s mainly for their crazy good fried okra basket.

----------


## proud2Bsooner

We will eat at Ray's, but I do not agree with the comments about Van's. We have always eaten there and will continue. And it's much better than Earl's...Earl's FROZEN okra basket? Really?

----------


## seaofchange

> AWFUL is being generous for the Moore Van's location.


The Moore location is horrendous. If I want Van's, I will gladly drive down to Norman instead.

----------


## Roger S

> The Moore location is horrendous. If I want Van's, I will gladly drive down to Norman instead.


The best in my opinion is still the original in Shawnee.... but it has been a few years since I've been out there... So even that could have changed.

----------


## Easy180

> We will eat at Ray's, but I do not agree with the comments about Van's. We have always eaten there and will continue. And it's much better than Earl's...Earl's FROZEN okra basket? Really?


Really

----------


## mike1k

I called the Norman location...they said the Moore location will open Tuesday, Sept 4.

----------

